# avec des sous-mains ... ensuite occultés



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola, buenas noches.
Les acerco una segunda consulta sobre el texto que estoy leyendo actualmente (_Marx et la philosophie_, Puf, 2014, de E. Renault).
En el cap. 6, p. 109, se ocupa de los _Manuscritos de 1844_ de K. Marx y nos explica que no es exactamente un libro sino una compilación póstuma de notas y de fragmentos que no estaban en principio destinados a la publicación. Tras ello, afirma: 
"Il s'agit d'un texte écrit avec des sous-mains (des manuels d'économie politique qu'il fallait étudier, les articles conjoncturels de Ruge et de Bauer qu'ill fallait refuter... etc.) -sous-mains ensuite occultés sous la forme posthume du "livre"...".
Entiendo lo que es la expresión "sous-main" y sé bien que suele presentarse bajo la forma "en sous-main". Me intriga un poco su uso como sustantivo, y me desconcierta un poco más su correcta traducción.
Opción 1, un tanto libre ---> supuestos. "Se trata de un texto escrito con supuestos... -supuestos después ocultos bajo la forma póstuma de "libro"...". (Me seduce).
Opción 2, no tan libre ---> elementos tácitos. "Se trata de un texto con elementos tácitos... etc.". (No me convence).
Opción 3, literal, imitando la estructura del original ---> "bajo-manos" (o "bajo-cuerdas"). (No me convence).
Opción 4, perifrástica ---> "cosas que están por debajo" (Podría ser...).
Me gustaría leer vuestros pareceres.
Gracias mil desde ya.

L. I.


----------



## Lexinauta

No sé cómo incorporarlo en la traducción, 
pero de lo que está por debajo puede decirse que está 'subyacente'.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchas gracias... A eso iba con lo de los "supuestos", Lexinauta.
¿"Elementos subyacentes"? Me preocupa la introducción de "elementos", palabra bastante fuerte. La idea es ésa pero no logro dar en el clavo...

Se me acaba de ocurrir "solapamientos". Cuadra muy bien, creo, ya que responde correctamente al concepto original.

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Y si decís con 'contenidos subyacentes'?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No es mala idea. Para nada. Pero tanto "contenidos" como "elementos" son palabras demasiado fuertes.
También se me ocurre algo así como "los por-debajo". De hecho, acabo de ver que hay una obra de Patrice Loraux, a la que precisamente remite Renault, llamada _Les sous-main de Marx_. Y la verdad es que _Los por-debajo de Marx_ no está tan mal, al menos para un título. No sé, esperemos un poco más...


----------



## swift

Hola:

Ojo: aquí se trata del sentido figurado de un apoyo (carpeta, vade) para que lo que se escribe no repose directamente sobre el escritorio, sin ningún sustento. Es decir, es como si se hubiese valido de esas obras del mismo modo que uno se apoyaría en una carpeta o vade para darle mayor solidez a lo que está escribiendo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero... ¿y eso cómo podría traducirse, José? Ahora sí que quedé desorientado por completo...
¿Dirías, literalmente: "texto escrito con cartapacios" y "cartapacios después ocultos...", etc.? No creo que quedase bien así.


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo como Swift; serían como las chuletas que utilizan algunos estudiantes en los exámenes... una serie de apuntes...quizás.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Ante todo, gracias, Paquita. ¿Tú dices que, por ejemplo, podría decirse -como intento de traducción- algo así: "Se trata de un texto escrito con apuntes (...) apuntes que después quedaron ocultos..."?
Navegando, encontré esto: "A este respecto, resulta muy esclarecedor el estudio de Patrice Loraux “Les sous-main de Marx”, que investiga entre otras cosas cómo era la mesa en qué Marx trabajaba, qué textos había en ella, y cómo a partir de todos esos textos se formaban los textos que conocemos como de Marx; y que muestra que en el fondo no hay ninguna obra que pueda ser atribuible al autor Marx, que lo que llamamos “obra de Marx” es siempre un trabajo de edición (desde su primer editor Engels)". No tiene firma y está aquí: Apunte sobre Marx y el comunismo.
¿Sería una opción hablar de sub-textos? Pero se perdería la referencia a la mesa, etc. Estoy un tanto perplejo aún...

2do intento: he visto por ahí que "sous-main" es traducido como "base (para escritorio)". Coincide con la idea transmitida en el blog. ¿Qué tal, entonces, hablar de "bases" (a secas) o, mejor aún, de "soportes"? Creo que transmitiría tanto el sentido literal como el figurado.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Me atrevería a decir que Paquita te estaba dando una interpretación sin meterse tanto en la traducción como tal.

Yo diría que lo más idóneo sería optar por un cambio de imagen: “con un ojo en” o “teniendo a mano”, seguido de algo que denote las fuentes de información en que se basó el autor.


----------



## Paquita

> cómo era la mesa en qué Marx trabajaba, qué textos había en ella, y cómo a partir de todos esos textos se formaban los textos



Esto es exactamente lo que "veía"...
Una carpeta o un vade como indica Swift http://www.puntera.com/var/ezdemo_s...a/2516-1-esl-ES/VADE-CARPETA_productImage.jpg
dentro de o debajo o al lado del cual hay un sin fin de papelitos con los apuntes de lo que leyó y le pareció interesante para guardar y valerse de ellos.

Creo que la dificultad viene de que utilizan sous-main (vade o carpeta) para hablar de los apuntes.

Bueno, no afirmo nada, es "visual" para mí: mi escritorio está lleno de esos papelitos también 
Pero no me atreví a proponer una traducción. Swift tiene toda la razón:


> Me atrevería a decir que Paquita te estaba dando una interpretación sin meterse tanto en la traducción como tal.


Rectifico: sin meterse "en absoluto"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pues, entonces, yo diría:
a) "con un ojo en sus apuntes [avec sous-mains]... apuntes que después quedaron ocultos..."
b) "teniendo a mano sus apuntes de carpeta... apuntes... etc."
c) "teniendo a mano sus carpetas... carpetas... etc.".
d) "teniendo a mano su material de estudio... material que..."
¿Algo así sería correcto?


----------



## Lexinauta

A ver qué te parece esto:

'Se trata de un texto escrito en base a los espigueos en los manuales de economía política...'



> *espigueo
> 3.* m. Acción y efecto de rebuscar en libros datos para algún trabajo.
> DRAE


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Gracias, Lexinatuta. El problema es que luego dice que esos _sous-main _quedan ocultos, etc. Ahí veo la principal dificultad.


----------



## Paquita

Me atrevo otra vez,  sin ninguna garantía: entiendo este "occultés" como que al escribir el libro se olvida de citar las fuentes...y parecen ser ideas suyas cuando solo es una recopilación de lo que escribieron otros. Pero tal como está presentado, "no se ve"
Repito: sin garantía, solo una impresión al leer la frase.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Paquita: es exactamente eso. Tal cual, con absoluta garantía. Ahora, lo que busco es la forma de expresar mejor la idea de "sous-main". ¿Te convence alguna de mis opciones/intentos?


----------



## swift

¿Echando mano de apuntes disimulados? ¿Espigando apuntes disimulados?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Me gusta, Swift. Sin "disimulados" en la primera entrada, quizá...
¿Y qué tal: "...texto escrito echando mano de apuntes... apuntes que quedaron ocultos/disimulados... etc.."


----------



## Lexinauta

No sé si soy muy sutil, pero el texto original no utiliza el adjetivo 'oculto' sino el participio pasado 'ocultado', lo que me lleva a pensar en traducir como:

'...apuntes (que fueron)  luego ocultados...'


----------



## Paquita

encubiertos?????

Interesante aporte de Lexinauta; pero creo que no hay que poner verbo, para evitar decantarse por si fue voluntario (fueron) o debido a las circunstancias (quedaron)


----------



## Lexinauta

Paquita said:


> encubiertos?????
> 
> Interesante aporte de Lexinauta; pero creo que no hay que poner verbo, para evitar decantarse por si fue voluntario (fueron) o debido a las circunstancias (quedaron)


Muy buena la diferencia marcada, Paquita.  

Con todo lo visto hasta ahora, es momento de que León Izquierdo —que está inmerso en el tema— tome decisiones.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Estamos viendo, con un amigo, lo que parece ser una traducción de este mismo párrafo en una selección de artículos (no tengo ahora a mano los datos editoriales), donde se optó por: "...texto escrito en secreto para uso personal... material personal luego presentado... etc.".
Queda definitivamente en claro cuál es la idea en general.
Lo de "en secreto" no me convence ya que no se trata de "en sous-main". 
"Material para uso personal", "material personal"... por ahí va la cosa. Quizá "material de estudio" o "de trabajo"... 
Pero de ninguna manera "presentado". Lexinauta tiene mucha razón.
En fin, amigos, gracias por la valiosísima ayuda de siempre. Buen domingo. Abrazos.


----------

